
Ask HN: Asking for feedback on these local communities for travelers? - Mister_Y
http://nomadclub.co/
======
Mister_Y
We are testing an idea of developing communities in different places in
Europe, here's the first try: [http://nomadclub.co/](http://nomadclub.co/) In
case your answer could be yes, what do you think the website should have and
what do you think it'd be important for the service to provide? would you use
it? we're happy to take any feedback! :)

